# lighted k/o's



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

what do you guys think ?...............seen them in person last night need some .i thought they looked tight .........every thing was cool except for the price ............but i hear there working on lowering them to 399.99 set 

web site 

http://www.setindustries.net/home.phtml

honest feedback would be appriceted ....thinking of starting to sell these ?


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

I need headlights that work before I need those...
I would have to see em in person though.


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

i seen 2 cars in the bay that have them...they look cool, but like u said a lil pricy heres a pic of one


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

i never really even considered them till i saw the rims in person ........i think there cool .........but the ? is you think peolpe would buy them if the price dropped from 580.00 to 399.00 ?


----------



## LowSider (May 18, 2003)

They look really really bright, I think id like em more if they were low key and just threw a color onto the spokes


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

ARE THEY LEGAL?


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

No, they are for off road use only, not legal for highway use.


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 62bird_@Mar 20 2006, 12:20 AM~5083154
> *i seen 2 cars in the bay that have them...they look cool, but like u said a lil pricy heres a pic of one
> *



I like em. :thumbsup: 


Dont like the price though. :thumbsdown:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Mar 20 2006, 06:07 AM~5084800
> *No, they are for off road use only, not legal for highway use.
> *


SAN JOSE COPS DONT SEEM TO CARE AS LONG AS THERE NOT BLUE


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

i think they are cool, but honestly just another reasons for cops to harass you when your rolling!! :biggrin:


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

that'd look pretty cool on a hopper (a hopper = a lowrider that also hops, not a piece of shit with no paint or bumpers)


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 62bird_@Mar 19 2006, 11:20 PM~5083154
> *i seen 2 cars in the bay that have them...they look cool, but like u said a lil pricy heres a pic of one
> *




looks dope in the pic....



WAY TOO EXPENSIVE, wonder how fast these will get played out.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Mar 20 2006, 10:24 AM~5086058
> *i think they are cool, but honestly just another reasons for cops to harass you when your rolling!!  :biggrin:
> *


YOU CAN TURN THEM OFF ? THEY USE A KEY FOB STYLE REMOTE .... :0


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHIPPIN 64_@Mar 20 2006, 07:40 AM~5085071
> *I like em. :thumbsup:
> Dont like the price though. :thumbsdown:
> *


THERE WORKING ON IT


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

BASICALLY I AM TRYING TO SEE IF THERE IS A MARKET FOR THEM ......


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

They look pretty cool from that picture at night, but even at $399 they seem a little pricey. That's more than the price of a set of China wheels! And honestly I wonder how many lowriders would even want them, since most (not all, I said most) lowriders seem fundamentally opposed to things such as neon lights, strobes and other "ricey" type shit. 

Maybe for $100-$200 I could see it being more popular. I didn't investigate too much, but what was that "mechanical set" on their site for like $199 or whatever?


----------



## dippin84cutty (Feb 19, 2006)

they do seem pricey maybe around 100-200 would be good


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dippin84cutty_@Mar 20 2006, 11:48 AM~5086536
> *they do seem pricey maybe around 100-200 would be good
> *


DONT THINK THEY WILL EVER DROP DOWN THAT LOW ............THERE VERY GOOD QUALITY.............AND REMMEBER YOU GET WHAT YOU PAY FOR


----------



## dippin84cutty (Feb 19, 2006)

very true d-cheese but would be nice


----------



## ALOW1 (Oct 24, 2002)

http://www.setindustries.net/~set/ul-videos/38-VTS_01_1.mpg


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

any more comments or feedback ?


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

looks tight to me. I wish I could afford a set :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

woulbnt a neon in the wheel have the same effet?..for alot less


----------



## big420atx (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Mar 20 2006, 11:00 PM~5090195
> *any more comments or feedback ?
> *



i say it aint worth it....shit you could make the same damn thing and sell it yourself for a whole lot less man...that shit aint nothing but some led's,battery and a rf trans...thats just my 2 cents


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Mar 21 2006, 06:27 AM~5091914
> *woulbnt a neon in the wheel have the same effet?..for alot less
> *


YEAH BUT NEON IS NOT DURABLE ENOUGH


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big420atx_@Mar 21 2006, 07:46 AM~5092187
> *i say it aint worth it....shit you could make the same damn thing and sell it yourself for a whole lot less man...that shit aint nothing but some led's,battery and a rf trans...thats just my 2 cents
> *


AND DON'T FORGET THE CUSTOM K/OS AND TOOLS .............THERE MORE INVOLVED THEN YOU THINK MAN  LIKE I SAID EARLIER YOU GET WHAT YOU PAY FOR .....................I HAVE SEEN THESE IN PERSON AND THERE EXCELLENT QUAILITY


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

fuck that I'll buy four glow sticks for 5 bucks and zip tie those motherfuckers to the knock off.


Look like a fucking techno trans dancer and shit in the wheels :biggrin:


----------



## big420atx (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Mar 21 2006, 12:09 PM~5092955
> *
> AND DON'T FORGET THE CUSTOM K/OS AND TOOLS .............THERE MORE INVOLVED THEN YOU THINK MAN   LIKE I SAID EARLIER YOU GET WHAT YOU PAY FOR .....................I HAVE SEEN THESE IN PERSON AND THERE EXCELLENT QUAILITY
> *



i have seen them also...and i know they aint worth a fuck....if u really think they have anything more then 60 bucks worth of shit invested in each set you are sadly mistaken....cutting then center out a knock off and then getting a lexan disc thats drilled for 8 led's aint high tech....make it yourself man...the material and wiring is the easiest part...be a leader not a follower


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big420atx_@Mar 21 2006, 11:08 AM~5093380
> *i have seen them also...and i know they aint worth a fuck....if u really think they have anything more then 60 bucks worth of shit invested in each set you are sadly mistaken....cutting then center out a knock off and then getting a lexan disc thats drilled for 8 led's aint high tech....make it yourself man...the material and wiring is the easiest part...be a leader not a follower
> *


WONDERING HOW YOU SAW IT SINCE THEY ONLY STARTED SELLING THEM IN JANUARY :dunno: ARE YOU SURE IT WAS THE SAME EXACT PRODUCT ...............AGAIN I SAY THERE IS MORE TO THEM THEN THAT........ IF YOU HAD THE PRODUCT IN HAND YOU WOULD KNOW WHAT I AM TALKING ABOUT ......BUT HEY YOU CAN'T PLEASE EVERYONE  HATERZ WILL ALAWAYS HATE


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Mar 20 2006, 07:07 AM~5084800
> *No, they are for off road use only, not legal for highway use.
> *


big time ticket


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Mar 21 2006, 11:23 AM~5093485
> *big  time  ticket
> *


SAN JOSE DOES NOT SEEM TO HAVE A PROBLEM AS LONG AS THERE NOT BLUE ?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by StrictlyLegitCC_@Mar 21 2006, 10:54 AM~5093278
> *fuck that I'll buy four glow sticks for 5 bucks and zip tie those motherfuckers to the knock off.
> Look like a fucking techno trans dancer and shit in the wheels  :biggrin:
> *


IF YOU SAW THEM IN PERSON YOU MIGHT CHANGE YOUR MIND


----------



## big420atx (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Mar 21 2006, 01:21 PM~5093462
> *WONDERING HOW YOU SAW IT SINCE THEY ONLY STARTED SELLING THEM IN JANUARY  :dunno: AGAIN I SAY THERE IS MORE TO THEM THEN THAT........ IF YOU HAD THE PRODUCT IN HAND YOU WOULD KNOW WHAT I AM TALKING ABOUT ......BUT HEY YOU CAN'T PLEASE EVERYONE   HATERZ WILL ALAWAYS HATE
> *



i saw them awhile back in december as a demo at tire and wheel connection...its a local store intown...im sorry if i offended you for stating the obvious about the simple design of these knock offs....i have held them in my hand and i know exactly how they work.

if u think there is more to them then a bored knock off, a plastic plug that holds 4 aa nicad rechargable batteries, 8 leds and and rf modulator and then a trim cap thats bolts on....then please elaborate...i was just choppin you up on the price and what it would take to build the same...there is no need to say im a hater....holla


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big420atx_@Mar 21 2006, 11:53 AM~5093677
> *i saw them awhile back in december as a demo at tire and wheel connection...its a local store intown...im sorry if i offended you for stating the obvious about the simple design of these knock offs....i have held them in my hand and i know exactly how they work.
> 
> if u think there is more to them then a bored knock off, a plastic plug that holds 4 aa nicad rechargable batteries, 8 leds and and rf modulator and then a trim cap thats bolts on....then please elaborate...i was just choppin you up on the price and what it would take to build the same...there is no need to say im a hater....holla
> *


AS FAR AS I KNOW THERE IS NO DEMO SETS OUT THERE? I KNOW CAUSE I WAS TRYING TO GET ONE ? .....I WILL CONTACT SET AND FIND OUT ......I WAS NOT TRYING TO BREAK YOUR BALLS BUT WANTED TO BE SURE WE WHERE TALKING ABOUT THE THING .


----------



## big420atx (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Mar 21 2006, 03:01 PM~5093914
> *AS FAR AS I KNOW THERE IS NO DEMO SETS OUT THERE? I KNOW CAUSE I WAS TRYING TO GET ONE ? .....I WILL CONTACT SET AND FIND OUT ......I WAS NOT TRYING TO BREAK YOUR BALLS BUT WANTED TO BE SURE WE WHERE TALKING ABOUT THE THING .
> *



the shop intown here is tire and wheel connection...they are one the of top 5 retailers in the nation...im pretty sure thats why they had the demo....like i said i wasnt hating on u im just telling u that its such a simple design why dont you make your own and try and market them on lil...


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

I would buy a set at 399 shipped


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@Mar 21 2006, 02:05 PM~5094318
> *I would buy a set at 399 shipped
> *


LET ME HOOK YOU UP THEN


----------



## OakCliffRider (Oct 14, 2003)

I like them, they would be a good item have when you chill at the park or a show or something or when you just out stuntin on the weekend.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OakCliffRider_@Mar 21 2006, 03:05 PM~5094725
> *I like them, they would be a good item have when you chill at the park or a show or something or when you just out stuntin on the weekend.
> *


THATS WHAT I AM SAYING


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big420atx_@Mar 21 2006, 01:41 PM~5094180
> *the shop intown here is tire and wheel connection...they are one the of top 5 retailers in the nation...im pretty sure thats why they had the demo....like i said i wasnt hating on u im just telling u that its such a simple design why dont you make your own and try and market them on lil...
> *


JUST TALKED TO THE GUYS AT SET ...........YOU COULD NOT HAVE SEEN ONE OF THERE .............IT WAS PROLLY SOMETHING DIFFERENT .............AGAIN THESE ARE QUALITY .............I WOULD NOT BACK THEM IF THEY WERE NOT


----------



## 85chevy (Sep 17, 2005)

i like them.. to pricey for me tho


----------



## tlc64impala (Sep 23, 2003)

I like them , but I would like them more around $200


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Mar 21 2006, 09:45 PM~5095941
> *doubt they would ever get that cheap
> *


I respect you trying to get your money right on here, and i like them, just dont ever think i would buy them, but with that said why do you think that no one on here could have possible seen them?? Just becauseyou think they are quality doesnt mean that someone else might not have seen them or a product similar to them, and think they could have seen how they function and think they are not as quality??


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlc64impala_@Mar 21 2006, 06:11 PM~5095606
> *I like them , but I would like them more around $200
> *


doubt they would ever get that cheap


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Mar 21 2006, 08:08 PM~5096060
> *I respect you trying to get your money right on here, and i like them, just dont ever think i would buy them, but with that said why do you think that no one on here could have possible seen them?? Just becauseyou think they are quality doesnt mean that someone else might not have seen them or a product similar to them, and think they could have seen how they function and think they are not as quality??
> *


very true man ........but i talked to Joel from set and he said he has mostly sold his products california ?...........with only one set sold in texas ..........to a privite customer ? so thats how i know ............as for making money its not what its about for me .so you know there is not much to be made in the wire wheel business and this product will be no different its more about helping out people in the "GAME" ................as for the other product i havent seen it so don't know the quality ?................................i will be getting a set very soon .................i will be posting up pics of the install and i will let you guys make the call ..............till then


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

hey bro you know how cheap people on this site are...ive seen 2cars with them, the regal from lifes finest and the 65 from san jo and i like them, i personaly wouldnt put it on my ride but they do look cool....i think you can also change the colors if i'm not mistaken...and most people on her know you wouldnt back them if they werent quality


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 62bird_@Mar 21 2006, 09:23 PM~5096475
> *hey bro you know how cheap people on this site are...ive seen 2cars with them, the regal from lifes finest and the 65 from san jo and i like them, i personaly wouldnt put it on my ride but they do look cool....i think you can also change the colors if i'm not mistaken...and most people on her know you wouldnt back them if they werent quality
> *


thanks for the good words man  you are right you can get them in different colors. i think its like 6 diff. colors ? after i get a set on my car (caddy).we will have a better view of whats really going on .its not for everyone but i am sure a few people will want them .......i knew when i posted it the would be some negetives but i also knew the would be some positive ,basicallly i am just still feeling out the market .
thanks again for the feedback :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Don't like that...Reminds me too much of the gadgets ricers put on their cars...I'll never put that on my rides...Sorry my LuX bro...   BUT with the service you give and the straight up buisiness you do, I think people that like them should strongly consider getting them from you...


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

THESE ARE QUALITY  THE PRICES ARE GETTING BETTER..


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 21 2006, 10:19 PM~5096924
> *Don't like that...Reminds me too much of the gadgets ricers put on their cars...I'll never put that on my rides...Sorry my LuX bro...    BUT with the service you give and the straight up buisiness you do, I think people that like them should strongly consider getting them from you...
> *


like i said there not for everyone


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Mar 22 2006, 10:10 AM~5098601
> *like i said there not for everyone
> *



I hear ya big Cali guy...  :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

T
T
T


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

:thumbsdown: GAY


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR_CUTTY_@Mar 22 2006, 02:09 PM~5100513
> *:thumbsdown: GAY
> *


OPINIONS ARE LIKE A$$HOLES ......EVERYONES GOT ONE :biggrin:


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

INNOVATION

but no thanks I know what my rims look like


----------



## PIMPDICK (Mar 16, 2006)

:cheesy: SWEEET! ANOTHER REASON FOR THE COPS TO FUK WIT ME! :cheesy:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Sponsor a set on my bomb or 64 Rich. :biggrin:


----------



## 510sixone (May 24, 2003)

you can barely notice them in this pic. hes got the clear lense on the 4 wheels and the blue lense on the conti kit


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Mar 23 2006, 09:53 AM~5105493
> *Sponsor a set on my bomb or 64 Rich.  :biggrin:
> *


ITS HARD ENOUGH GETTING A SET FOR ME ................. :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by abe0027_@Mar 23 2006, 10:12 AM~5105634
> *you can barely notice them in this pic. hes got the clear lense on the 4 wheels and the blue lense on the conti kit
> *


LOOKS PRETTY GOOD ...............NEED TO SHOOT SOME BETTER PICS :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

IF THEY WERE $100-200 i WOULD BUY THEM, $399.00 NO WAY


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Mar 23 2006, 10:56 AM~5105842
> *IF THEY WERE $100-200  i WOULD BUY THEM, $399.00 NO WAY
> *


I GOT SOME GLOW STICKS YOU CAN DUCT TAPE ON FOR THAT PRICE :0 :biggrin: J/K


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

if you can get me a set for 400 in red I will buy them thats for damn sure!!!! I saw them at the Alameda show in that regal (aluponu) and that shit is quality, not no cheap shit......... Try getting them to lower their prices to 400 and count me in homie


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

i see alot of newer cars liking these,but as far as old cars. i think they will not be as popluar.just cause cops dont trip in san jo dosent mean there not going to trip anywhere else.some cops just dont like lowriders and will fuck with you for no reason even in san jo. good luck


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Mar 23 2006, 11:42 AM~5106150
> *if you can get me a set for 400 in red I will buy them thats for damn sure!!!! I saw them at the Alameda show in that regal (aluponu) and that shit is quality, not no cheap shit......... Try getting them to lower their prices to 400 and count me in homie
> *


I GOT YOU COVERED FOR 400.00 .............LET ME KNOW WHEN YOUR READY .....I CAN HAVE THEM IN A COUPLE OF DAYS .............LET ME KNOW IF YOU WANT GOLD OR CHROME .....BULLETS , HEX OR 2 WING K/O ?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Mar 23 2006, 12:12 PM~5106262
> *i see alot of newer cars liking these,but as far as old  cars. i think they will not be as popluar.just cause cops dont trip in san jo dosent mean there not going to trip anywhere else.some cops just dont like lowriders and will fuck with you for no reason even in san jo. good luck
> *


YEAH YOUR RIGHT ABOUT THE COP THING ..........BUT MOST PEOPLE ARE NOT RIDING AROUND WITH THEM ON ................MAINLY SEEN CRUISING THROUGH PARKING LOTS AND PARKED .............


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Mar 23 2006, 01:12 PM~5105944
> *I GOT SOME GLOW STICKS YOU CAN DUCT TAPE ON FOR THAT PRICE  :0  :biggrin: J/K
> *




I already patented that :angry:


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by StrictlyLegitCC_@Mar 21 2006, 12:54 PM~5093278
> *fuck that I'll buy four glow sticks for 5 bucks and zip tie those motherfuckers to the knock off.
> Look like a fucking techno trans dancer and shit in the wheels  :biggrin:
> *




see^^^^ :angry: :angry:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by StrictlyLegitCC_@Mar 23 2006, 12:58 PM~5106483
> *I already patented that :angry:
> *


----------



## 510sixone (May 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Mar 23 2006, 10:22 AM~5105703
> *LOOKS PRETTY GOOD ...............NEED TO SHOOT SOME BETTER PICS :biggrin:
> *


i need a better camara for that


----------



## 510sixone (May 24, 2003)

dam wrong pic heres the one i was trying to post. looks wierd when its hella dark out and all you see is glowing wheels


----------



## 510sixone (May 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Mar 23 2006, 11:42 AM~5106150
> *if you can get me a set for 400 in red I will buy them thats for damn sure!!!! I saw them at the Alameda show in that regal (aluponu) and that shit is quality, not no cheap shit......... Try getting them to lower their prices to 400 and count me in homie
> *


the red ones look kinda pink when lighted up. you might have to darken up the color filter somehow to make them look red.


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Mar 23 2006, 01:42 PM~5106150
> *if you can get me a set for 400 in red I will buy them thats for damn sure!!!! I saw them at the Alameda show in that regal (aluponu) and that shit is quality, not no cheap shit......... Try getting them to lower their prices to 400 and count me in homie
> *



ALL UP ON YOU is the name for that regal his in our club LIFES FINEST the rims look tight @ night and everyone on the streets stares @ you so you get alot off atention but think bout it spend 300 on some lights or 300 on something else that your car really needs :dunno: i personally wouldent buy them but thats just me


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@Mar 23 2006, 03:08 PM~5107198
> *ALL UP ON YOU is the name for that regal his in our club LIFES FINEST the rims look tight @ night and everyone on the streets stares @ you so you get alot off atention but think bout it spend 300 on some lights or 300 on something else that your car really needs  :dunno: i personally wouldent buy them but thats just me
> *


again there not for everyone .................but there still kooooooool :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Mar 23 2006, 12:15 PM~5105658
> *ITS HARD ENOUGH GETTING A SET FOR ME ................. :biggrin:
> *


You would put that on your car Rich??????????? :0 :0


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 23 2006, 09:39 PM~5109645
> *You would put that on your car Rich??????????? :0  :0
> *


YUP


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Mar 21 2006, 11:08 AM~5092946
> *YEAH BUT NEON IS NOT DURABLE ENOUGH
> *



ehhh considering the price, my homie put neons behind his 20s and that shit looked just as good, considering neons are what 20 a peice, you could buy 20 of them b4 having to come close to what one set of that costs, i would rather but a new set of neons every year than buy one set for 500 lol i mean am i right???


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

i think they cool for like dub cars but dont think they work for lowrider, they just... "too much" ya know


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 23 2006, 10:39 PM~5109645
> *You would put that on your car Rich??????????? :0  :0
> *


Rich I would put them on my work truck.......


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

OH YEAH....fotgot...don't have the wires anymore !!! Kinda miss them sometimes.

Then I think about my smoked front rotors, then I don't miss them so much !!!

I think they would look TITE on the CADDY !! You can swap them over to the CUTTY as well

What color LED you going with ??

By the way....RAY is tickled with the RIVA on AIR !!!!


John


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REin4ST_@Mar 24 2006, 06:19 AM~5111510
> *OH YEAH....fotgot...don't have the wires anymore !!!  Kinda miss them sometimes.
> 
> Then I think about my smoked front rotors, then I don't miss them so much !!!
> ...


prolly just the white .............both cars are silver/grey .......not sure what color would go good :dunno:


----------



## fleetwood_talisman (Feb 9, 2005)

do you got pics of red or maroon ones?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood_talisman_@Mar 25 2006, 03:52 PM~5119106
> *do you got pics of red or maroon ones?
> *


i will on wedsday


----------



## 510sixone (May 24, 2003)

heres a pic of the red ones i took last night wit a camara phone


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Mar 24 2006, 12:21 AM~5109893
> *YUP
> *


damn!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Mar 23 2006, 05:34 PM~5107446
> *again there not for everyone .................but there still kooooooool :biggrin:
> *


For the record, I think they dope D-Chesse. Hope they still
available in Jan when I get my low. We buy certain items for 
our cars all the time that others wouldn't spend the money on.
Not trying to sound like I got it like that because I don't, but, 
I don't see what's the big deal with $399 if it's a durable product.
not trying to offend anybody with my post. nuthin but love homies :biggrin:


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by abe0027_@Mar 26 2006, 02:06 PM~5123354
> *heres a pic of the red ones i took last night wit a camara phone
> *


damn that looks good :biggrin: !!!!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@Mar 26 2006, 05:45 PM~5124719
> *damn that looks good :biggrin: !!!!
> *


i got to say i was not a fan till i actually saw the product ............. :biggrin:


----------



## U.S. RIDER (Dec 9, 2002)

I have a set on my 1962 Impala ragtop, and everyone trips when I remote control them on at the intersection as I roll on through. I like the purple and red ones. They have green, amber,white,blue and yellow which makesthe chrome spokes look goldish.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by U.S. RIDER_@Mar 28 2006, 11:34 AM~5135712
> *I have a set on my 1962 Impala ragtop, and everyone trips when I remote control them on at the intersection as I roll on through. I like the purple and red ones. They have green, amber,white,blue and yellow which makesthe chrome spokes look goldish.
> *


looks good ............got any pics with them on at night ?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

WELL JUST GOT BACK FROM SET INDUSTRIES ...HAD A REALLY GOOD TALK WITH THE OWNER JOEL ............SAW THE WHOLE OPERATION FROM START TO FINISH ...........HAVE TO SAY I AM IMPRESSED .......HE SHOWED ME THE STEP BY STEP PROCESS FOR MAKING THE PRODUCT AND TRAINED ME ON THE INSTALLATION AND FEATURES......I MUST SAY I KNEW IT WAS A GOOD PRODUCT FROM THE GET GO ......BUT THE PROCESS HOW THEY ARE MADE AND ASSEMBLED AMAZED EVEN ME .....JOEL TAKES ALOT OF PRIDE IN THE PRODUCT AND IT SHOWS ......HE HAD ALOT OF CUSTOM TOOLING THAT HELP IN THE ASSEMBLY PROCESS AND YOU WILL BE HAPPY TO KNOW THE ELECTRICAL PORTION OF THE PRODUCT IS ALL HAND ASSEBLED IN SAN JOSE BY SKILLED PROFESSIONALS ...........THEY HAVE A REALLY GOOD SET-UP GOING THERE ..........  

JOEL WAS KIND ENOUGH TO GET ME A SET FOR A GOOD DEAL .......I WILL BE GOING OVER HE PROCESS OF INSTALLING THE MECHANICAL PORTION OF THE KIT IN THE NEXT FEW DAYS AND THE ELECTRICAL PARTS INSTALL BY THE END OF THE WEEKEND . I WOULD COVER BOTH AT THE SAME TIME BUT HE WAS NOT ABLE TO GIVE ME THE ELECTRICAL PORTION OF THE KIT DUE TO THE HIGH DEMAND HE HAS HAD .........HE GAURENTEES ME I WILL HAVE THEM BY FRIDAY . CANT WAIT :biggrin: ......I WILL POST UP STEP BY STEP PICS OF THE INSTALLATION OF THE ON MY CADDY AS I GET THEM INSTALLED .....PLEASE KEEP CHECKING BACK FOR THE STEP BY STEP PICTURES OF THE INSTALL :biggrin:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

any orange?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maverick7922_@Mar 28 2006, 09:17 PM~5139218
> *any orange?
> *


NOT A STANDARD COLOR BUT CAN BE DONE


----------



## lowered_impression (Dec 3, 2005)

Man any you guys seen these yet? CRAZY! PIMPSARS
http://www.leftlanenews.com/2006/03/25/for...ech1/#more-2150


----------



## caddy4yaass (Jun 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowered_impression_@Mar 29 2006, 02:02 PM~5143402
> *Man any you guys seen these yet? CRAZY! PIMPSARS
> http://www.leftlanenews.com/2006/03/25/for...ech1/#more-2150
> *


if i had 12,000 i would get me a set for sure


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by caddy4yaass_@Mar 29 2006, 01:19 PM~5143531
> *if i had 12,000 i would get me a set for sure
> *


FOR TWEVLE GRAND I WOULD GET ME A DROP TOP IMPALA :0


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

i like em....i think 250-300 would be fair...... :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KREWL-TEE-2003_@Mar 30 2006, 01:06 PM~5150607
> *i like em....i think 250-300 would be fair......  :biggrin:
> *


would be nice ............ :0


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KREWL-TEE-2003_@Mar 30 2006, 10:06 PM~5150607
> *i like em....i think 250-300 would be fair......  :biggrin:
> *



i agree alot more people would buy them if they weren't so high priced......

i don't get it they should sell them cheap at first then raise the price when the demand for them gos up????





how about you send me a set for free and i will reward you with a high QUALITY up close shot of them on my ride


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Mar 31 2006, 09:39 AM~5156275
> *i agree alot more people would buy them if they weren't so high priced......
> 
> i don't get it they should sell them cheap at first then raise the price when the demand for them gos up????
> ...


puttin them on in a hour or two


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

we seen joel last night  good man :cheesy: http://i2.tinypic.com/sqnlsx.jpg[/img]].http://i2.tinypic.com/sqnnrk.jpg[/img]]2


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

http://i2.tinypic.com/sqnok0.jpg[/img]]. :biggrin: http://i2.tinypic.com/sqno7r.jpg[/img]].


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

http://i2.tinypic.com/sqnp7m.jpg[/img]].http://i2.tinypic.com/sqnqqr.jpg[/img]].[







].[/URL]http://i2.tinypic.com/sqnr7b.jpg[/img]].


----------



## freeky deeky (Oct 6, 2004)

so how do they work? is the 2 bar k/o straight or curved? how much shipped to ohio? (blue color) also i have og wires will they go together?


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

I'll take a free set


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by freeky deeky_@Apr 1 2006, 07:10 PM~5163366
> *so how do they work? is the 2 bar k/o straight or curved? how much shipped to ohio? (blue color) also i have og wires will they go together?
> *


399.99 + 20.00 shipping


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Apr 1 2006, 11:07 AM~5161880
> *puttin them on in a hour or two
> *


sorry for the lag .should have them on monday


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Apr 2 2006, 03:41 PM~5166732
> *sorry fpr the lag .should have them on monday
> *


LETS TRY TUESDAY ................THIS FRIGGEN RAIN IS GETTING OLD :angry:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by freeky deeky_@Apr 1 2006, 07:10 PM~5163366
> *so how do they work? is the 2 bar k/o straight or curved? how much shipped to ohio? (blue color) also i have og wires will they go together?
> *


YEAH NO PROBLEM THE ARE BATTRERY OPERATED AND WORK WITH A WIRELESS TRANSMITTER . TWO BAR K/O'S ARE STRIAGHT WINGED AND YES THEY WILL WORK WITH YOUR OG'S ...............399.99 + 20.00 SHIPPING I WILL THROW IN THE BLUE RINGS FOR FREE


----------



## freeky deeky (Oct 6, 2004)

let me think about it .....$399 seems steep but i know you got to pay to play


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by freeky deeky_@Apr 3 2006, 10:01 AM~5170978
> *let me think about it .....$399 seems steep but i know you got to pay to play
> *


WHEN EVER YOUR READY


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

the knock off came a long way from when he first brought the idea. you cant even tell they are on the car when the you have them turned off. they look like normal knock offs. for custom colors you can always paint the clear ones to match the car. interesting no doubt.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

FEW PICS OF THE INSTALL

FEW PICS OF THE ACTUAL LIGHTS

SORRY FOR THE DIRTY PICS ......BEEN RAINING IN NOR-CAL FOR A MONTH STRIAGHT


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

PIC OF THE ORIGINAL K/O AND THE MEASUREMENT OF THE ADAPTER TO SEE WHICH NUT WOULD FIT BEST ...........SHORT NUTS ARE FOR VEHICLES THAT HAVE AT LEAST 1 INCH OF CLEARENCE BELOW THE LIP OF THE ADAPTER AND THE LONG ONE ARE FOR VEHILCES WITH LESS THEN ONE INCH CLEREANCE ....MY CUTLASS REQUIERED THE TALL ONE TO CLEAR THE SPINDLE NUT


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

FEW MORE PICS OF THE NUTS ......BE SURE TO APPLY ANTISEIZE TO THE THREADS BEFORE YOU INSTALL THEM


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

INSTALL AND TIGHTEN DOWN THE NUTS WITH SUPPLIED TOOL


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

INSTALLING COLORED RINGS ON THE WID'S ..........I CHOSE BLUE :0


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

INSTALL WIDS AND COVER WITH SUPPLIED SCREWS ....I CHOSE THE BULLETS


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

FEW MORE PICS OF INSTALLED PARTS


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

PICS OF THEM LIT WITH THE LIGHT ON


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

SOME WITH THE WIDS ON AND THE SHOP LIGHTS OFF.....THE NIGHT TIME PICS WILL BE WAY BETTER ...........ALOT OF LIGHT WAS COMING THROUGH THE SHOP WINDOWS


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

PIC OF HIEGHT DIFFERENCE WITH SHORT NUT VS. TALL NUT 
1ST PIC SHORT
2ND PIC TALL


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

I WILL BE POSTING MORE PICS WITHIN THE NEXT FEW DAYS .............KEEP CHECKING BACK .............DIFFERENT COLORS AND DIFFERENT STLYE K/OS PICS


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

id get a set for the wagon and cutty.

i remember seein their add in lowrider a month or so back. thought they were pretty cool there.

green and red would prolly be my colors of choice


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nasty84_@Apr 4 2006, 01:22 PM~5178573
> *id get a set for the wagon and cutty.
> 
> i remember seein their add in lowrider a month or so back. thought they were pretty cool there.
> ...


GOT YOU COVERED WHEN YOUR READY :biggrin:


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

How do these hold up to juice and hopping? What kind of warranty would they come with?


----------



## Bzauto05 (Jan 11, 2006)

what colors do they come in...? is there any wiring involved..and how much for a set of 5?..peace


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Apr 5 2006, 07:11 AM~5182826
> *How do these hold up to juice and hopping? What kind of warranty would they come with?
> *


NO PROBLEM WITH HOPPING OR VIBRATION ........FULL 1 YEAR WARRENTY ON EVERYTHING 

THEY EVEN HAVE A 30 MONEY BACK GUARENTEE :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bzauto05_@Apr 5 2006, 07:17 AM~5182857
> *what colors do they come in...? is there any wiring involved..and how much for a set of 5?..peace
> *


BLUE ,RED , YELLOW ,GREEN , GOLD ,WHITE ,ORANGE , PURPLE 
ADD 100.00 FOR 1 MORE SO 499.99 FOR 5


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

So do you have to constantly change the batteries out or are they on some type of charging system on the car?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Apr 5 2006, 07:48 AM~5183033
> *So do you have to constantly change the batteries out or are they on some type of charging system on the car?
> *


THEY DO OFFER A DELUXE KIT WITH RECHARGEABLE BATTERYS AND A CUSTOM CHARGER ...........ADDS 100.00 TO THE KIT PRICE ...........THE LIGHTS WILL LAST 12-15 HOURS ON NEW BATTERYS OR A FULL CHARGE ON THE RECHARGEABLES. I FIGURE THAT IS PRETTY LONG ................ I ALSO FIGURE I WILL CHARGE MINE LIKE ONCE A MONTH BUT I WILL DISCONECT THE BATTERY DURING THE WEEK AND CONECT IT ON THE WEEKEND  ..........


----------



## 93TC_64IMP (Nov 24, 2005)

whats the difference between yellow, gold and orange? I'm guessing the gold will kind of be a mix between yellow and orange? my TC's going candy aztec gold over a gold flake base, so I'm tryin to figure out which would be the best color.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

you can always take the clear one and candy it without base to match the car...


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 93TC_64IMP_@Apr 5 2006, 12:17 PM~5184827
> *whats the difference between yellow, gold and orange?  I'm guessing the gold will kind of be a mix between yellow and orange?  my TC's going candy aztec gold over a gold flake base, so I'm tryin to figure out which would be the best color.
> *


gold would be perfect for that color car......KEEP CHECKING BACK I WILL HAVE PICS OF ALL THE COLORS BY SATURDAY .............THEN YOU CAN MAKE THE CALL YOURSELF


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 5 2006, 12:29 PM~5184928
> *you can always take the clear one and candy it without base to match the car...
> *


YOU GOT THAT RIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## 93TC_64IMP (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Apr 5 2006, 01:51 PM~5185152
> *gold would be perfect for that color car......KEEP CHECKING BACK I WILL HAVE PICS OF ALL THE COLORS BY SATURDAY .............THEN YOU CAN MAKE THE CALL YOURSELF
> *


cool man... and that candy idea is really good


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Apr 5 2006, 09:29 AM~5182920
> *NO PROBLEM WITH HOPPING OR VIBRATION ........FULL 1 YEAR WARRENTY ON EVERYTHING
> 
> THEY EVEN HAVE A 30 MONEY BACK GUARENTEE  :biggrin:
> *


Good guarantee... :0


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

:0


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

CLEAR


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

:0


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

T
T
T :0


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Apr 4 2006, 01:06 PM~5178541
> *SOME WITH THE WIDS ON AND THE SHOP LIGHTS OFF.....THE NIGHT TIME PICS WILL BE WAY BETTER ...........ALOT OF LIGHT WAS COMING THROUGH THE SHOP WINDOWS ..............KEEP IN MIND BY SPOKES ARE POWDER COATED BLACK
> *


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

I PULLED OFF ALL THE PICS .............I WILL BE POSTING BETTER ONES THIS WEEKEND ..........THE ONES I POSTED ARE ON BLACK SPOKES AND IT DID NOT REPRESENT WHAT THE PRODUCT IS REALLY CAPABLE OF......................KEEP CHECKING BACK


----------



## VIEJITOS NATION (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

t
t
t


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

i heard a rumor the prices are going to go down?????


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Apr 10 2006, 09:34 AM~5213409
> *i heard a rumor the prices are going to go down?????
> *


maybe :0


----------



## 93TC_64IMP (Nov 24, 2005)

get those pics up 

when I do my car that aztec gold, I will have gold center 100 spokes, and want the gold spinner lights... wondering how it'll look


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 93TC_64IMP_@Apr 10 2006, 09:50 AM~5213483
> *get those pics up
> 
> when I do my car that aztec gold, I will have gold center 100 spokes, and want the gold spinner lights... wondering how it'll look
> *


as long as it doesnt rain tommarrow ..........we will be doing a photo shoot with all the colors on gold chrome and powdered coated spoke wheels ............keep checking back ...........pics should be up by wedsday


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Apr 10 2006, 11:26 AM~5214004
> *as long as it doesnt rain tommarrow ..........we will be doing a photo shoot with all the colors on gold chrome and powdered coated spoke wheels ............keep checking back ...........pics should be up by wedsday
> *


photo shoot is resceduled for wedsday nght ...........fuckin rain ..  here is a few pics from tonight


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

last 2


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

HERE ARE A FEW PICS FROM LAST NIGHTS PHOTOSHOOT WE HAD .........MY CAMERA DOESNT TAKE THE BEST PICS  ..........I WILL ALSO BE POSTING THE PICS THE PROFESSIONAL PHOTGRAPHER TOOK AS SOON AS I GET THEM 
KEEP IN MIND THE SPOKES ON THE CUTTY ARE CANDY BLACK


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

KEEP CHECKING BACK MORE PICS TO COME ...............


PM ME ABOUT THE NEW SPECIAL DEAL ON ALL THE KITS :thumbsup:


----------



## lowcaddy87 (Jan 3, 2002)

:uh: why do companys keep coming up with this type of shit, come on neon lights in your fuckin rims :thumbsdown: and who would buy those spinning wire wheels they had, powdercoated color combos should be as far as it goes


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowcaddy87_@Apr 20 2006, 07:00 AM~5277748
> *:uh: why do companys keep coming up with this type of shit, come on neon lights in your fuckin rims  :thumbsdown: and who would buy those spinning wire wheels they had, powdercoated color combos should be as far as it goes
> *


NOT FOR EVERYONE ?


----------



## 314_swangin_soon (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowcaddy87_@Apr 20 2006, 08:00 AM~5277748
> *:uh: why do companys keep coming up with this type of shit, come on neon lights in your fuckin rims  :thumbsdown: and who would buy those spinning wire wheels they had, powdercoated color combos should be as far as it goes
> *


that looks good d-cheese!!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

D-cheese pm me with the new price on a set of red knock offs, maybe we can hook up soon......... Thanks


----------



## 93TC_64IMP (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowcaddy87_@Apr 20 2006, 08:00 AM~5277748
> *:uh: why do companys keep coming up with this type of shit, come on neon lights in your fuckin rims  :thumbsdown: and who would buy those spinning wire wheels they had, powdercoated color combos should be as far as it goes
> *


don't like em don't buy em

why say that powdercoated color combos should be as far as it goes? part of lowriding is creativity, so why would you say that innovation should have a limitation?

btw, the red, green and purple (is that purple? looks purplish) look fuckin crazy... the blue is my least favourite, have any of the gold? :biggrin:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Apr 20 2006, 06:47 AM~5277368
> *HERE ARE A FEW PICS FROM LAST NIGHTS PHOTOSHOOT WE HAD .........MY CAMERA DOESNT TAKE THE BEST PICS  ..........I WILL ALSO BE POSTING THE PICS THE PROFESSIONAL PHOTGRAPHER TOOK AS SOON AS I GET THEM
> KEEP IN MIND THE SPOKES ON THE CUTTY ARE CANDY BLACK
> 
> ...



I WISH I COULD OF MADE IT OUT THERE  THE PICTURES LOOK GOOD :biggrin: THEY NEED TO GET SOME PICTURES WITH A BOMB :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Apr 20 2006, 09:50 AM~5279110
> *I WISH I COULD OF MADE IT OUT THERE  THE PICTURES LOOK GOOD :biggrin: THEY NEED TO GET SOME PICTURES WITH A BOMB :biggrin:
> *


GOT THAT RIGHT .................. :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

FEW MORE .....AGAIN MY CRAPPY PICS


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

FEW MORE


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

FEW DAYTIME SHOTS


----------



## lowcaddy87 (Jan 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 93TC_64IMP_@Apr 20 2006, 06:26 PM~5278454
> *don't like em don't buy em
> 
> why say that powdercoated color combos should be as far as it goes?  part of lowriding is creativity, so why would you say that innovation should have a limitation?
> ...


trust me i wont be buying any, but he asked for honest opinions on the product and i gave mine


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowcaddy87_@Apr 20 2006, 03:21 PM~5281480
> *trust me i wont be buying any, but he asked for honest opinions on the product and i gave mine
> *


its all good ........everyone is intitled to there opinion .....................like i said there not for everyone ?


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

ok sounds good, lets see if i can pick them up this month from you, but dat damn sales taxes is hurtin my pockets :biggrin:


----------



## lo4lyf (Jul 17, 2003)

how do they look on standard offset rims?


----------



## BORDERTOWNCLOWN'N (Apr 12, 2006)

THATS SOME TACKY LOOKIN SHIT! BUT I BET IT WOULD ATTRACT ALOT OF ''RACOONS''AKA (HOES) AT NIGHT!  I WOULDNT MIND OWNIN SOME OF THEM :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lo4lyf_@Apr 20 2006, 04:20 PM~5281876
> *how do they look on standard offset rims?
> *


look good man ......look at the pics of the 300c


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

looks good  

question tho. am i trippin or are the rims sparkle'n a lil :ugh:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nasty84_@Apr 21 2006, 08:38 AM~5285612
> *looks good
> 
> question tho. am i trippin or are the rims sparkle'n a lil  :ugh:
> *


NOT SURE WHAT YOU MEAN ?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

how much are they goin for? seams like everyone and there mammys got em


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Apr 21 2006, 09:32 AM~5286139
> *how much are they goin for? seams like everyone and there mammys got em
> *


PM SENT


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

if they were like testable for a period of time like from shops, id see if i could get used to them, but since i cant do it that way they are not for me at this point in time, or later


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Apr 21 2006, 12:55 PM~5287611
> *if they were like testable for a period of time like from shops, id see if i could get used to them, but since i cant do it that way they are not for me at this point in time, or later
> *


OK?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

few more pics from the other night


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

:0


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

DAMN I LIKE THEM, HOW THEY WORK AND ARE THEY PRICEY, EASY TO INSTALL? MY SPOKES ARE BLACK


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Chese what price did yall finally come up with. PM me the price.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Apr 21 2006, 09:55 PM~5290756
> *DAMN I LIKE THEM, HOW THEY WORK AND ARE THEY PRICEY, EASY TO INSTALL? MY SPOKES ARE BLACK
> *


400.00 shipped ............pm for extra deal for the next 5 sets


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Apr 22 2006, 10:36 AM~5292167
> *400.00 shipped ............pm for extra deal for the next 5 sets
> *


3 sets on the extra deal left ..........pm me for details


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

t
t
t


----------



## CHZ (Apr 8, 2006)

WOW this is the first i seen these,that clip was crazy i like the close up shot wit them spinnin slow.......not bad... but maybe someone elses car but not mine,i been sayin that alot lately i noticed :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

ok....... im wit my boy gumbo, im mean gummo lol but how do these things light up......... its not like those gay ass light up valve stems is it?? just a question......... but i do like the wheels tho, i just wanna know how they light up!


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

ok so hoe long do these lights or whatever last before they need to be charged or changed or whatever if I was not buying a set of zeniths or colored and gold wires one or the other, which cost enough Id maybe rock these with more explanation of how they work


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Apr 26 2006, 04:33 PM~5319968
> *ok so hoe long do these lights or whatever last before they need to be charged or changed or whatever if I was not buying a set of zeniths or colored and gold wires one or the other, which cost enough Id maybe rock these with more explanation of how they work
> *


the work of a key fob style remote ..batterys last 16-18 hour if left on and like 7-10 days on standby .........installation pics are on the 6-7 page check it out  whats not answered here is availible at the web site 

http://www.setindustries.net/


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

pm me for price deal bro.......


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Apr 27 2006, 05:12 AM~5323374
> *pm me for price deal bro.......
> *


pm sent


----------



## 93TC_64IMP (Nov 24, 2005)

have you had any chance to check out how they turn out with gold spokes?


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

These things look sick! Homie Bivo with the Green truck had them in Fresno and he was braking knecks on Kings Canyon Blvd. And his truck was on the flat bed.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

YO CHEESE, THEY GOT THE LIGHTS FOR FACE WHEELS, MY HOMIE GOT SOME 24'S AND HE WAS WONDERING


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 93TC_64IMP_@Apr 27 2006, 01:18 PM~5326960
> *have you had any chance to check out how they turn out with gold spokes?
> *


HAVE A SET OF GOLD CENTER COMING IN TODAY OR MONDAY ..............I WILL HAVE PICS UP SOON


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Apr 28 2006, 08:56 AM~5332394
> *YO CHEESE, THEY GOT THE LIGHTS FOR FACE WHEELS, MY HOMIE GOT SOME 24'S AND HE WAS WONDERING
> *


THEY ONLT WORK ON K/O WIRE WHEELS .........NOT REALLY SURE WHAT YOU MEAN BY FACE WHEELS ?


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

those look good....expensive but its quite a bit of stuff...not like some bolt on overpriced led....


----------



## 93TC_64IMP (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Apr 28 2006, 10:11 AM~5332524
> *HAVE A SET OF GOLD CENTER COMING IN TODAY OR MONDAY ..............I WILL HAVE PICS UP SOON
> *


thanks man :biggrin: , any chance of tryin em out with gold lights?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 93TC_64IMP_@Apr 28 2006, 11:39 AM~5333588
> *thanks man  :biggrin: , any chance of tryin em out with gold lights?
> *


i will 4 sure look for pics next week


----------



## DOUGHNUTS (Apr 27, 2006)

o k heres the deal im in tha 206 and havent seen those yet! I NEED IN!!! HOW DOES IT LOOK WITH COLORED SPOKES AND A COLORED K O ? DOES THE SIZE OF THE RIM MATTER? IM ROCKIN SOME 20 REV!


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

so the giant bolt hold on the ko and then a ko is bolted onto that your old ko is not even used I take it?????


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Apr 28 2006, 03:48 PM~5335343
> *so the giant bolt hold on the ko and then a ko is bolted onto that your old ko is not even used I take it?????
> *


old k/o is not uses if you look at tyhe install pics there is a nut the goes on with a hex tool and then the lights and k/os are bolted to them


----------



## Big Baller 82cutty (Feb 1, 2004)

I want to see how the gold ones will look I need some in that color


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Apr 28 2006, 09:25 PM~5336661
> *old k/o is not uses if you look at tyhe install pics there is a nut the goes on with a hex tool and then the lights and k/os are bolted to them
> *


IC IC, looks good that way too


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Mar 19 2006, 09:04 PM~5083065
> *what do you guys think ?...............seen them in person last night need some .i thought they looked tight .........every thing was cool except for the price ............but i hear there working on lowering them to 399.99 set
> 
> web site
> ...


Imma baller on a budget, I'll just stick to these. :ugh:  








:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Apr 21 2006, 11:31 PM~5290244
> *few more pics from the other night
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

they make these in purple?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slamed87lincoln_@May 2 2006, 07:47 AM~5356259
> *they make these in purple?
> *


4 SURE LOOK AT THE PAGE BEFORE THIS ONE


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUGHNUTS_@Apr 28 2006, 12:31 PM~5333919
> *o k heres the deal im in tha 206 and havent seen those yet! I NEED IN!!! HOW DOES IT LOOK WITH COLORED SPOKES AND A COLORED K O ? DOES THE SIZE OF THE RIM MATTER? IM ROCKIN SOME 20 REV!
> *


When the LRM tour hits Portland, they should have a booth set up.......they did in San Bernardino. Anyways, they got a dark room you can walk in and its all on display. You can put em on bigger wheels too.


----------



## 93TC_64IMP (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@May 2 2006, 10:33 AM~5356902
> *When the LRM tour hits Portland, they should have a booth set up.......they did in San Bernardino. Anyways, they got a dark room you can walk in and its all on display. You can put em on bigger wheels too.
> *


ya, the simple design makes them very versatile... the lights project outwards from the knock off, the rim isn't lit at all, the rim just reflects the lights shining onto it from the knock off, it's a really good design, and as long as you have knockoffs, it doesn't matter the size of your rim


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@May 2 2006, 10:23 AM~5356455
> *4 SURE LOOK AT THE PAGE BEFORE THIS ONE
> *


i see what looks like Pink? do they have a nice purple like the streetglow neon purple?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@May 2 2006, 05:36 AM~5355718
> *Imma baller on a budget, I'll just stick to these.  :ugh:
> 
> 
> ...


cheap garbage :thumbsdown:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slamed87lincoln_@May 2 2006, 02:00 PM~5358383
> *i see what looks like Pink? do they have a nice purple like the streetglow neon purple?
> *












how bout this


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

:biggrin: is it 399. with the rechargable battery pack or just the econo kit that you have to replace the batteries like every other day for the heavy cruizers ? :0 :uh: :uh:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

dam, those do look nice, but for 600bucks ill make em before ill ever pay that


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 93TC_64IMP_@Apr 28 2006, 11:39 AM~5333588
> *thanks man  :biggrin: , any chance of tryin em out with gold lights?
> *


4 SURE .........GONNA DO IT TOMMARROW CHECK FOR PICS ON FRIDAY


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@May 3 2006, 12:11 AM~5361190
> *:biggrin: is it 399. with the rechargable battery pack or just the econo kit that you have to replace the batteries like every other day for the heavy cruizers ? :0  :uh:  :uh:
> *


ECONO KIT IS 399.99 LIGHTS LAST 12-14 HOURS IF LEFT ON 
DELUXE KIT COMES WITH RECHARGABLE BATTREY AND CHARGER BUT COST 100.00 MORE


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@May 3 2006, 02:55 AM~5361331
> *dam, those do look nice, but for 600bucks ill make em before ill ever pay that
> *


THERE 400.00 LOOK AGAIN :biggrin:


----------



## J-VO (Jun 12, 2005)

i think that they are bad asss and if you say u dont like them its only because u are broke and cant afford cool stuff like that


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigmonneyjay71_@May 3 2006, 08:31 AM~5362387
> *i think that they are bad asss and if you say u dont like them its only because u are broke and cant afford cool stuff like that
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## J-VO (Jun 12, 2005)

dude u got um?


----------



## J-VO (Jun 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@May 3 2006, 11:35 AM~5362409
> *:0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


dude u got um?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigmonneyjay71_@May 3 2006, 08:41 AM~5362448
> *dude u got um?
> *


YUP .............. :biggrin: THATS MY CUTTY IN THOSE PICS


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

dam i need some purple


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slamed87lincoln_@May 3 2006, 11:20 AM~5363495
> *dam i need some purple
> *


LEMME KNOW I WILL HOOK YOU UP


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

ttt


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigmonneyjay71_@May 3 2006, 10:31 AM~5362387
> *i think that they are bad asss and if you say u dont like them its only because u are broke and cant afford cool stuff like that
> *


 :0


----------



## Jimmy Crack (Feb 7, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigmonneyjay71_@May 3 2006, 08:41 AM~5362448
> *dude u got um?
> *


yours are on the way


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

know will these worth with diff knockoffs like 3 prongs or is it a whole new knockoff in general?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

here are some pics on the gold wheels 










gold rings


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

gold wheel gold filter 










gold wheel green filter


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

purple filter gold wheel


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

I'll wait for strobe lights......lol


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

blue on gold wheels


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

yellow on gold ............looks the best by far


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

I like em. Im saving for a set right now. Penny by penny. :biggrin:


----------



## DOUGHNUTS (Apr 27, 2006)

SAFE TO SAY THE PURPLE IS THE TIGHTEST! IM GETTIN SOME!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUGHNUTS_@May 12 2006, 12:22 PM~5416728
> *SAFE TO SAY THE PURPLE IS THE TIGHTEST! IM GETTIN SOME!
> *


THATS WHAT I GOT ON MY CAR ..................... :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Mar 20 2006, 02:54 PM~5086565
> *DONT THINK THEY WILL EVER DROP DOWN THAT LOW ............THERE VERY GOOD QUALITY.............AND REMMEBER YOU GET WHAT YOU PAY FOR
> *


led? I am just wondering if when you pound on the k/o if it would afect the light source.and is there a batt that could be change or is there a life span on them?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 12 2006, 09:06 PM~5419324
> *
> led? I am just wondering if when you pound on the k/o if it would afect the light source.and is there a batt that could be change or is there a life span on them?
> *


YOU PUT A HEX STYLE NUT ON FIRST THEN THE ELECTRIALCAL PORTION AND YOUR CHOICE OF THREE DIFFERENT STLYE COVERS .......YOU NEVER ACTALLY HIT THE K/O ........LOOK AT THE PICS IN THE ADD POSTED ABOVE AND YOU WILL SEE WHAT I MEAN .

.....AS FOR BATTERY LIFE IT CAN STAY ON CONSTANTLY FOR ALMOST 13 HOURS ON THE RECHARGEABLE BATTEREYS AND A LITTLE LONGER ON REGULAR BATTERYS ..........BUT YOU CAN UNPLUG THEM DURING THE WEEK AND PLUG THEM IN ON THE WEEKEND AND THEY SHOULD LAST FOR A LONG TIME ....MONTH A LEAST ........IF YOU BUY THE DELUXE KIT YOU GET RECHARGEAABLE BATTERY'S AND A TRICKLE CHARGER THAT CHARGES ALL THE BATTERYS AT ONCE 

ANOTHER KOOL FEATURE IS THAT U CAN GET ALL THREE STLYES OF K/O'S AND CHANGE THEM OUT TOO CHANGE THE LOOK OF THEM RIMS ....I CHNAGE MINE UP EVERY COUPLE OF WEEK ALONG WITH CHANGING THE COLOR


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@May 13 2006, 12:30 AM~5419460
> *YOU PUT A HEX STYLE NUT ON FIRST THEN THE ELECTRIALCAL PORTION AND YOUR CHOICE OF THREE DIFFERENT STLYE COVERS .......YOU NEVER ACTALLY HIT THE K/O ........LOOK AT THE PICS IN THE ADD POSTED ABOVE AND YOU WILL SEE WHAT I MEAN .
> 
> .....AS FOR BATTERY LIFE IT CAN STAY ON CONSTANTLY FOR ALMOST 13 HOURS ON THE RECHARGEABLE BATTEREYS AND A LITTLE LONGER ON REGULAR BATTERYS ..........BUT YOU CAN UNPLUG THEM DURING THE WEEK AND PLUG THEM IN ON THE WEEKEND AND THEY SHOULD LAST FOR A LONG TIME ....MONTH A LEAST ........IF YOU BUY THE DELUXE KIT YOU GET RECHARGEAABLE BATTERY'S AND A TRICKLE CHARGER THAT CHARGES ALL THE BATTERYS AT ONCE
> ...


hey homie are they looking for distributers?I think it will work out here hit me up on pm.I like them they look good homie.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

also can you get a pic of them in a regular street lighted up just want to see what it looks like like in a city lighted area out here we don't have dark roads homie its all city light you know what I mean.hit me up homie I am very interested(spell )


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 12 2006, 10:06 PM~5419549
> *hey homie are they looking for distributers?I think it will work out here hit me up on pm.I like them they look good homie.
> *


done


----------



## DOUGHNUTS (Apr 27, 2006)

IM GONNA BE GETTIN MINE WITHIN THE NEXT 2 WEEKS I NEED THA PURPLE! GONNA BE UP HERE IN THA 206 GLOWIN! GLOWIN N HOEIN ALL THE BIATCHES @ MY RIDE!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUGHNUTS_@May 15 2006, 07:08 AM~5431691
> *IM GONNA BE GETTIN MINE WITHIN THE NEXT 2 WEEKS I NEED THA PURPLE! GONNA BE UP HERE IN THA 206 GLOWIN! GLOWIN N HOEIN ALL THE BIATCHES @ MY RIDE!
> *


got you covered ..........hit me up when your ready


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 12 2006, 10:59 PM~5419793
> *also can you get a pic of them in a regular street lighted up just want to see what it looks like like in a city lighted area out here we don't have dark roads homie its all city light you know what I mean.hit me up homie I am very interested(spell )
> *











hope this will do


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@May 3 2006, 03:55 AM~5361331
> *dam, those do look nice, but for 600bucks ill make em before ill ever pay that
> *


If you make a set that looks as good, I buy them from you :biggrin: .


----------



## DOUGHNUTS (Apr 27, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 I CANT FUGGIN WAIT BRO ! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@May 15 2006, 05:50 PM~5434673
> *If you make a set that looks as good, I buy them from you :biggrin: .
> *


BUY EM FROM ME I GOTZ A BETTER PRICE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@May 12 2006, 09:39 PM~5419195
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :biggrin: wheres mine :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@May 16 2006, 10:08 PM~5442717
> *:0  :biggrin: wheres mine :biggrin:
> *


YOU LAG :biggrin: :0


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@May 17 2006, 07:09 AM~5444034
> *YOU LAG  :biggrin:  :0
> *


TTT


----------



## DOUGHNUTS (Apr 27, 2006)

ALMOST READY!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## tarunhari (Jan 16, 2005)

Whats the waiting time on these? I need them for next weekend. Can I get a complete "works out of the box" set shipped to MD for $413.41 (My paypal balance :biggrin: )

I need them to go on these rims, what would match? Do they come in orange? Otherwise whats the clear light like? Would clear be better for powder coated spokes?

I want the chrome 2 prong spinners.



















D-Cheese hit me up if you can do it homie. Cash waiting in paypal.


----------



## tarunhari (Jan 16, 2005)

TTT


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tarunhari_@May 20 2006, 09:52 AM~5463508
> *TTT
> *


pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@May 17 2006, 08:09 AM~5444034
> *YOU LAG  :biggrin:  :0
> *



SOON YOU'LL SEE THE 1ST BOMB WITH NIGHT CRUISERS


----------



## tarunhari (Jan 16, 2005)

I want these but can only pay with paypal


----------



## 619SIXFOUR (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PIMPDICK_@Mar 22 2006, 11:23 PM~5103447
> *:cheesy: SWEEET! ANOTHER REASON FOR THE COPS TO FUK WIT ME! :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: For reals homie.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@May 20 2006, 12:08 PM~5463911
> *SOON YOU'LL SEE THE 1ST BOMB WITH NIGHT CRUISERS
> *


to late someone from the your club beat ya :0


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tarunhari_@May 20 2006, 12:19 PM~5463939
> *I want these but can only pay with paypal
> *


i will see what i can do


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@May 16 2006, 09:04 PM~5442066
> *BUY EM FROM ME I GOTZ A BETTER PRICE  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


They look good homie, bu they too much for me right now. I may just have to go with some left over christmas light  ....... :biggrin:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@May 21 2006, 03:02 PM~5468392
> *to late someone from the your club beat ya  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

t
t
t


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@May 22 2006, 10:18 PM~5477967
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DREEGZ (Apr 22, 2002)

my homie says its the best thing hes ever done to his car.


----------



## DREEGZ (Apr 22, 2002)

or maybe white???????????? :0 :cheesy:


----------



## 93TC_64IMP (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KustomImage_@May 26 2006, 12:37 PM~5501272
> *my homie says its the best thing hes ever done to his car.
> 
> 
> ...


thats bad as hell, can't wait to order mine


----------



## Sonu (Apr 15, 2005)

damn i want to buy one where u get those from?


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KustomImage_@May 26 2006, 02:37 PM~5501272
> *my homie says its the best thing hes ever done to his car.
> 
> 
> ...



THAT LOOKS GOOD AS HELL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cutcutty_@May 27 2006, 03:50 PM~5506754
> *damn i want to buy one where u get those from?
> *


from me or the manufacture ...........but i will give a better deal then the manufacture


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

the only way ill order a set is, if it comes in a two way sharkfin spinner


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@May 29 2006, 09:14 PM~5517647
> *the only way ill order a set is, if it comes in a two way sharkfin spinner
> *


sorry man only 2 wing striaght .........looks simular to zenith loxking style


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KustomImage_@May 26 2006, 12:37 PM~5501272
> *my homie says its the best thing hes ever done to his car.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 93CaDiWoOd (Nov 6, 2005)

it looks okay..but for that price i rather keep it O.G. and buy 2 sets of brand new 13"   ...keep it o.g. and gangsta


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

T
T
T


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@Mar 23 2006, 04:08 PM~5107198
> *ALL UP ON YOU is the name for that regal his in our club LIFES FINEST the rims look tight @ night and everyone on the streets stares @ you so you get alot off atention but think bout it spend 300 on some lights or 300 on something else that your car really needs  :dunno: i personally wouldent buy them but thats just me
> *


ya but you dont even have wires so why would you buy them?? :uh:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowcaddy87_@Apr 20 2006, 08:00 AM~5277748
> *:uh: why do companys keep coming up with this type of shit, come on neon lights in your fuckin rims  :thumbsdown: and who would buy those spinning wire wheels they had, powdercoated color combos should be as far as it goes
> *


silly canadian


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jun 2 2006, 09:15 AM~5538888
> *silly canadian
> *


AGREED :biggrin:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

:biggrin: Well I ride with my greens lights on all the time even the cop said they was tight. Don't hate. people are trying to innovate . I've had my light on since may and get compliments on my car/ rims all the time well worth the price. that was499cheeseburgers well spend. thanx rich. for the hook up. :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Jun 2 2006, 02:49 PM~5540931
> *:biggrin: Well I ride with my greens lights on all the time even the cop said they was tight. Don't hate. people are trying to innovate . I've had my light on since may and get compliments on my car/ rims all the time well worth the price. that was499cheeseburgers well spend. thanx rich. for the hook up. :biggrin:
> *


NO PROBLEM GLAD YOUR HAPPY ...........POST SOME PICS WHEN YOU GET A CHANCE


----------



## 93TC_64IMP (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jun 2 2006, 10:15 AM~5538888
> *silly canadian
> *


pfft I'm Canadian and I want these things bad :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 93TC_64IMP_@Jun 2 2006, 03:42 PM~5541250
> *pfft I'm Canadian and I want these things bad  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

back
t
t
t


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

if the lighting is a scheme of the whole car, they look nice, but you know as soon as the price drops, your gonna see a bunch of rusty cutlass's on some shiny lighted wires, and thats what's gonna make people start hatin on em REAL quick.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jun 7 2006, 07:36 PM~5570895
> *if the lighting is a scheme of the whole car, they look nice, but you know as soon as the price drops, your gonna see a bunch of rusty cutlass's on some shiny lighted wires, and thats what's gonna make people start hatin on em REAL quick.
> *


DOUBT IT :uh:


----------



## 93TC_64IMP (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jun 7 2006, 08:36 PM~5570895
> *if the lighting is a scheme of the whole car, they look nice, but you know as soon as the price drops, your gonna see a bunch of rusty cutlass's on some shiny lighted wires, and thats what's gonna make people start hatin on em REAL quick.
> *


lighting's a big part of my car's finished product


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 93TC_64IMP_@Jun 7 2006, 10:34 PM~5571832
> *lighting's a big part of my car's finished product
> *


 :0


----------



## VIEJITOS NATION (Nov 8, 2005)

I HAVE 6 UNITS ON MY 53 CHEVY PICKUP.....I WILL POST PICS SOON


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Mar 20 2006, 02:36 PM~5086462
> *BASICALLY I AM TRYING TO SEE IF THERE IS A MARKET FOR THEM ......
> *



there koo but .....i don't know....there alright..lil cheese for me...neons on low lows never caught my eye


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Jun 17 2006, 01:45 PM~5623876
> *there koo but .....i don't know....there alright..lil cheese for me...neons on low lows never caught my eye
> *


NOT FOR EVERYONE ............BUT I DO APPRECIATE THE FEEDBACK


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

i like them.cant afford them.but i like them. :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 28 2006, 09:16 AM~5682673
> *i like them.cant afford them.but i like them. :biggrin:
> *


t
t
t


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jul 28 2006, 09:47 AM~5858438
> *t
> t
> t
> *


----------



## fleetwood_talisman (Feb 9, 2005)

how much are these things goin for now? is it the same price. also do they got red colors, or kind of like a burgandy?


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

How about an orange filter???


----------



## 93TC_64IMP (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood_talisman_@Jul 28 2006, 11:09 AM~5859384
> *how much are these things goin for now? is it the same price. also do they got red colors, or kind of like a burgandy?
> *


did you not see all of the pictures of the red?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHIPPIN 64_@Jul 28 2006, 11:46 AM~5859875
> *How about an orange filter???
> *


yes


----------



## fleetwood_talisman (Feb 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93TC_64IMP_@Jul 28 2006, 11:01 AM~5859921
> *did you not see all of the pictures of the red?
> *


i just saw them a little earlier, when i posted i wasent able to cuz iam at work and shit checkin patients in. so there still $400?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

375.00 shipped base kit


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Mar 20 2006, 02:35 PM~5086456
> *THERE WORKING ON IT
> *



That's what Iw as thinking. I just bought some 13's and new tires so after that and paying 4 or 5 hundred for those I could've just bought daytons and said screw the lights.. But if there's a decnet price drop I'd love em. I love lights and my intent is neon and lights all through out the car sorta like a club on wheels so those would be perfect!


----------



## BOMBS INC. (Sep 16, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lakewood_253 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 28 2006, 10:16 AM~5682673
> *i like them.cant afford them.but i like them. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TOXXIC (Jun 29, 2006)

i like them too but i have a ? black lip, black hub, crome spokes. will the spokes reflect the lite or do you need a all crome wheel to get the right effect.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TOXXIC_@Aug 9 2006, 08:03 PM~5937982
> *i like them too but i have a ? black lip, black hub, crome spokes. will the spokes reflect the lite or do you need a all crome wheel to get the right effect.
> *


I GOT BLACK SPOKES AND IT LOOKS GOOD .....


----------



## toxxin99 (Jul 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Sep 1 2006, 08:40 PM~6089450
> *I GOT BLACK SPOKES AND IT LOOKS GOOD .....
> *


you got a set?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by toxxin99_@Sep 1 2006, 07:43 PM~6089460
> *you got a set?
> *


yup ......if i get a chance i will post a pic tonight


----------



## TOXXIC (Jun 29, 2006)

post um homie


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

COULD SOMEONE TTT SOME OF THE PICS?? I TRIED GOING THRU THE THREAD AND GOT TO PAGE 3 OF ARGUING AND ONLY 1 PICTURE. FRUSTRATING AS HELL. MORE PICS!!


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Sep 2 2006, 10:00 AM~6091487
> *yup ......if i get a chance i will post a pic tonight
> *


POST SOME PICS I'M THINKING ABOUT PICKING SOME UP


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Sep 3 2006, 09:45 AM~6096099
> *COULD SOMEONE TTT SOME OF THE PICS?? I TRIED GOING THRU THE THREAD AND GOT TO PAGE 3 OF ARGUING AND ONLY 1 PICTURE. FRUSTRATING AS HELL. MORE PICS!!
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=249244&st=240
look here


----------



## DREEGZ (Apr 22, 2002)




----------



## DREEGZ (Apr 22, 2002)

video clip of the impala

View My Video


----------



## DREEGZ (Apr 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## DREEGZ (Apr 22, 2002)

*DRIVEN EVERY DAY!!!!!!!*


----------



## toxxin99 (Jul 16, 2005)

those are fuckin bad ass!!!


----------



## toxxin99 (Jul 16, 2005)

So they've got l.e.d.s in the spinners?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

how much are they?i cant seem to get that info on the web page.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 7 2006, 12:10 PM~6124471
> *how much are they?i cant seem to get that info on the web page.
> *


400 FOR THE BASE KIT 
500 FOR THE DELUXE KIT


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KustomImage_@Sep 7 2006, 10:09 AM~6123628
> *video clip of the impala
> 
> View My Video
> *


NICE .....LOOKS GOOD


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Sep 8 2006, 11:03 AM~6130718
> *400 FOR THE BASE KIT
> 500 FOR THE DELUXE KIT
> *


dam.as much as a new set of chinas.


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 8 2006, 10:14 AM~6130791
> *dam.as much as a new set of chinas.
> *


i know ....but they are better qualitly then most wheels


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@May 11 2006, 12:06 PM~5409443
> *yellow on gold ............looks the best by far
> 
> 
> ...


yes...i have gold spokes!!! i wonder what red looks like on gold spokes!!! i HAVE to get a set...fuck the haters!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 84REGAL87 (Apr 13, 2005)

YELLOW ON GOLD,,,HOT.
DAMN RED WOULD BE TIGHT TOO.

AND NEXT WE CAN GET THE "HOLOGRAM" ONES AND
RIDE RUSTY CHINA'S WITH A ZENITH HOLOGRAM?!?!?!?!


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84REGAL87_@Sep 10 2006, 03:08 AM~6140848
> *CHINA'S + ZENITH !?!
> *


=ZINATHS!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

haha, but on the real...im getting a set later on!!!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

t
t
t


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln (Jul 25, 2004)

sorry ididnt read the whole forum but whats the difference between the base kit an the deluxe? an what are all the colors avalible?


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

For that price they need to change colors and be able to do patterns like led kits. Now that would be worth it. each rim doing it own thing .. :biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

What's the price on these now? Still $399?


----------



## monsta211 (Apr 10, 2006)

can the lights be put on other wheels or just those????


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by monsta211_@Oct 4 2006, 12:20 PM~6305523
> *can  the lights be put on other wheels or just those????
> *


JUST ON THE K/O STYLE WIRES AND DAYTONS K/O ALLOYS


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Sep 27 2006, 02:44 PM~6257306
> *What's the price on these now?  Still $399?
> *


:dunno:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

dam.the more i look at them.the more i like them.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Oct 5 2006, 04:24 AM~6310341
> *:dunno:
> *


I GOT YOU FOR 375.00 SHIPPED


----------



## mr box (May 26, 2006)

wack :thumbsdown:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr box_@Oct 5 2006, 06:03 PM~6315327
> *wack  :thumbsdown:
> *


OPINIONS ARE LIKE ASSHOLES ......EVERYONES GOT ONE


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese+Oct 5 2006, 03:14 PM~6313805-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...And they all stink. :biggrin:


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

Get your finger out of your opinion :0


----------



## mr box (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Oct 6 2006, 08:08 AM~6318005
> *OPINIONS ARE LIKE ASSHOLES ......EVERYONES GOT ONE
> *


you dont have to get all mad like a bicth :uh:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Oct 8 2006, 08:50 AM~6328072
> *Get your finger out of your opinion :0
> *


ok newb :uh:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr box_@Oct 8 2006, 09:21 AM~6328216
> *you dont have to get all mad like a bicth  :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

Are they still availble


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@Apr 1 2007, 04:26 PM~7596476
> *Are they still availble
> *


 Or does anyone have a set they want to sell?


----------



## 85CrownVictoria (Feb 9, 2007)

ey d cheese how come san jo cops trip over blue? because of it being one of the main gang colors in that city? :uh: i swear....


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

cops trip about the color thing cause it should say in the city code book that the colors red or blue are reserved for emergancey vehicles only.


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

ttt


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 85CrownVictoria_@Apr 2 2007, 02:22 PM~7603967
> *ey d cheese how come san jo cops trip over blue? because of it being one of the main gang colors in that city? :uh:  i swear....
> *


NEVER USED THE BLUE ONES ......


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

i got a set 950.00 :biggrin: only clear lens


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

damn i've been here a few years and never seen this topic...


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Sep 29 2007, 01:07 AM~8893164
> *i got a set 950.00 :biggrin: only clear lens
> *


:wow:


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

how much do these run these days?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@Jan 2 2009, 05:36 AM~12582998
> *how much do these run these days?
> *


THE NOT MAKING THEM ANYMORE


----------



## hard2get (May 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jan 2 2009, 11:56 AM~12583844
> *THE NOT MAKING THEM ANYMORE
> *


thats right :angry: i've been lookin for a set for a few years now... everyone that still has them either wont sell or want way too much :0


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:0 :0


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

COST AFFECT KILLED THEM. IT WAS A GREAT IDEAL!!! YOU JUST GOTTA BE PRACTICAL AND MAKE IT COST AFFECTIVE. SHIT $100-200 
LIKE $25-50 A TIRE WOULD BE GANGSTA


----------



## LOWASME (Aug 5, 2006)

We need some update


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWASME_@Dec 28 2009, 02:32 AM~16107478
> *We need some update
> *


bumping a dead topic? Those things were all cheese. Just like sparkle tint.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jan 2 2009, 12:52 PM~12585001
> *COST AFFECT KILLED THEM.  IT WAS A GREAT IDEAL!!!  YOU JUST GOTTA BE PRACTICAL AND MAKE IT COST AFFECTIVE.  SHIT $100-200
> LIKE $25-50 A TIRE WOULD BE GANGSTA
> *


now this I can agree with


----------

